# Video TDR Error - BSOD 0x00000116



## TouchuvGrey (Mar 18, 2010)

Almost identical issue here.

Issue has occurred quite a few times since
building this machine with Nvidia GT220, Nvidia
GTS 250 individually and with both installed. With various drivers ranging from 191.07- 196.74 ( Beta )

On Wed 3/17/2010 12:12:55 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA800A56A4E0, 0xFFFFF8800FF7AA20, 0xFFFFFFFFC00000B5, 0xA)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\031710-16582-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 191.07 
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 191.07 



On Tue 3/16/2010 11:51:56 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x333 (0x1, 0x2, 0x3, 0x4)
Error: Unknown
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\031610-19702-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 191.07 
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 191.07 



On Mon 3/15/2010 11:01:51 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA800D9E5010, 0xFFFFF8800FF5BA20, 0xFFFFFFFFC00000B5, 0xA)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\031510-20701-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 191.07 
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 191.07

Asus P6TD Deluxe MoBo, intel core i7 920 CPU,
12gigs OCZ Three channel DDR3


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Start with this troubleshooting guide for STOP 0x116 errors: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...op-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html

More info on the STOP 0x116 error here: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000116

The STOP 0x333 bugcheck is suspected to be a manufacturer's custom bugcheck from nVidia and nothing is known about it (I have written to nVidia about it and received no reply). But it seems to be related to the STOP 0x116 and 0x117 Windows stop errors - so we can proceed with that troubleshooting from above.

If that doesn't fix things, please provide us with this info: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------

